# Looking for paid subscription daily stock reports



## warrenatk (26 June 2011)

Just wondering what are the decent paid report subscriptions out there worth investing in?

Southern Cross Report, blueskyreport.com, tradinglounge.com.au.

What i'm looking for is a daily report sent out at about 6-8am focusing on the stock market only... not forex or anything, with just 2-3 stocks that they think are worth looking at and the reasons behind this.

I'm willing to pay very decently for a good service.

Mostly looking for something to compliment my Metastock/*********** information.

Cheers,

Warren


----------



## skc (26 June 2011)

warrenatk said:


> Just wondering what are the decent paid report subscriptions out there worth investing in?
> 
> Southern Cross Report, blueskyreport.com, tradinglounge.com.au.
> 
> ...




Happy to charge you $250/week for my service 

But seriously, you need to tell people what do you plan to do with this service? Short term trading, punting on mining speccies, longer term stocks, event driven etc etc?


----------



## qldfrog (27 June 2011)

I do subscribe to Charlie's newsletter (Southern Cross) and am overall a keen supporter of his views;
It can bring a bit of reinsurance to your own views and the decision to offload more than 30% of my portfolio keeping only bonds and gold at the peak a few months ago save me thousands..
I did that based on both my feelings and the newsletter; on my own, i would have been more moderate.
As for everything, it is not always a win, but overall quite happy
Hope it helps
PS skc: nice avatar!!!


----------



## warrenatk (27 June 2011)

skc said:


> Happy to charge you $250/week for my service
> 
> But seriously, you need to tell people what do you plan to do with this service? Short term trading, punting on mining speccies, longer term stocks, event driven etc etc?




It would be based for Short term trading of 1hr-2 weeks or so. mainly focus on the mining industry, but willing to invest in other sectors after checking into the company.

Like the poster above, I'm currently getting charlies report.

I Would love to hear what everyone else is using for ideas.

I'm not wanting to invest on the word of what they say, but if they reports have reasoning and ideas as to why, I would go then research and do my own findings on the company.

Anyway thanks, Keep the info coming!

Cheers,

Warren.


----------



## TraderM (27 June 2011)

I joined the Blue Sky Report at the start of the year. What I like about it is that when they recommend a stock they do a video for that stock and talk about why they are recommending it and also show you some technical analysis on the chats. However they have only recommend a few stocks this year so it wouldn’t be something you could look at every day.

Have you looked at the Traders Report that the Australian Stock Report offers, It is a daily report that includes recommendations and market news, i don’t have it yet but did a 7 day trail and it was good I’m going to join soon.


----------



## warrenatk (2 July 2011)

Anyone else have any feedback? i'm still looking.


----------



## pixel (2 July 2011)

warrenatk said:


> Anyone else have any feedback? i'm still looking.



 Check out this service: http://www.investorsignals.com.au/
Impressive results.


----------



## AnthonyJ (11 September 2011)

TraderM said:


> Have you looked at the Traders Report that the Australian Stock Report offers, It is a daily report that includes recommendations and market news, i don’t have it yet but did a 7 day trail and it was good I’m going to join soon.




Hi,
I am looking into the ASR Traders Report myself. Did you end up subscribing? 
If so, how have you found it?

Cheers,
Anthony.


----------

